# What can I do with this?



## dave_m13 (15 Oct 2008)

Hi All

Took a shot of one of my 54 litre tanks, it needs something doing to it but not sure what. So any suggestions. This tank always seems to look dirty (Probably does not help that a L015 is in there, stirring everything up)






Thanks
Dave


----------



## Tom (15 Oct 2008)

You want it editing or suggestions for the aquascape?


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Oct 2008)

Would be worth posting this in the Aquascaping section, as the gallery is for finished scapes 

As for changes...  I reckon it'd look really nice if you had more hairgrass along the front.  Maybe trim it lower and blend it to give it some scale.  Would bind all the areas together somewhat I think


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Oct 2008)

you have some nice wood there, it needs bringing out more though, have it so you can see it more, then atach some moss to it,

a carpeting plant would also look good. and trimt he hairgrass or spread it out a bit more, have that surroundin the base of the wood along with the cyrpts.


----------

